# Sxflashcard credit card warning and my experience with them



## Pogi (Jul 6, 2018)

If you use a credit card to make a purchase through their site please check your online statement.  It appears the prices you see on their site may not reflect the price you'll actually be charged with.  The merchant will add on "Exchange rate difference" and "international payment fees" to the final price they will charge your card - which is not shown in your invoice.  This is different from the foreign transaction fees your own credit card will slap on you.

My situation:
I order the SX OS from them last month and applied the $2 coupon on the order.  Received an email confirmation stating my total is $27.90 (retail $29.90).  However, they charged me a little more than the retail price that they had on their website - charged $30.xx.

What I did:
I sent them a few emails inquiring about the discrepancy between the invoice and the overcharge.  Did not receive any reply from them for 4-5 days.  I managed to get a hold of somebody from their online chat afterwards.  When I asked for assistance for my billing issue they made me wait over 20+ minutes pretending to not be there until I called them out on it.  When they decided to help me they asked for a screenshot of the charge and to sent it to them via email and that they'll get back to me that night.  I complied and sent them the screenshot to their email address.

Pending resolution:
They finally got back to me around 14-15 hours later claiming I was charged more because of the "Exchange rate difference and international payment fees".  To make it up to me they'll give me a 3USD discount off my next order with them.

I asked them point blank in my email "Just to be clear, I'm in the US.  So you're telling me the USD price on your website is not the price one will be charged by credit card due to an exchange rate difference? isn't that false advertisement?". I declined the discount as it and the overcharge were almost the same so I would not have saved any money (plus the lack of communication and whole experience was souring me on doing further business with them).  Since people were having success paying them with Paypal I gave them some options on how to remedy the issue and to let me know which one works for them:

They can reimburse me to my credit card or through Paypal
I can dispute the charge and pay them through Paypal
They can perform a full refund and then I can pay them through Paypal
That was 5 days ago, sent them a followup email for an update 2 days ago.  I don't think I'm being unreasonable about my resolutions or for any online shopper who expect to pay the price they were quoted upon checkout.

So far my experience with this merchant is disappointing.  I have screenshots of the chat, credit card charge, and email correspondence but I'm not sure if I should upload it.  I'll probably give it another few days before I dispute the charges.  Don't have their Paypal so...whatever I tried.

**Update 7/7/2018**
I still have not received any communications from them.  However, it looks like they charged my credit card again yesterday WITHOUT my authorization for another incorrect amount.  So do NOT pay this merchant with a credit card.  For people wondering why I provided my credit card, I used the Bank of America online shopsafe feature to generate a random virtual credit card which is linked to my real credit card number.  That way I can generate different virtual cards for different vendors each with a set max limit.  If one card is compromised through a vendor site I can easily shut it down without worry that my real credit card number is safe.  Attached are the charges they made.  I will upload the rest of my screenshots once the dispute for both charges clears.


----------

